# Scale



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

I have been given a model of HMS Sheffield (Type 42 destroyer D80) and it is 2 feet 9 inches long.

The actual ship was 410 ft long.

How can I figure out what scale the model is so I can get it back into working order?

Regards


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

410' divides by 2'9" = 150:1

thats a bit of an odd scale to work in imperial units


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quite an odd scale even in metric..not a lot of models built in that scale.
the nearest contempory scale and widely used is 1;144, and for this scale there are fittings available. 

try googling a company called Fleetscale and have a look at their stuff. the difference in size would be pretty negligable.
neil.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
Thank you for your replies. The choice of scale is not mine as I usually work in 1/72. But as I was given the model I am stuck with the scale.
Regards


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you could always use it as a target ship, Rick. lol (Hippy)(Hippy)


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi nhp651,
Well the Argentinians did!

Perhaps I had better make a R/C model jet next.

Regards


----------



## michael charters (Apr 4, 2010)

nhp651 said:


> you could always use it as a target ship, Rick. lol (Hippy)(Hippy)


REMEMBER THOSE WHO SERVED


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

_*REMEMBER THOSE WHO SERVED*_


??????...or were you just shouting at me?


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi nhp651,
Just come in the Post.. a 1/144 Royal Navy Lynx helicopter. It also includes a second kit for the Army version. So I might open up the Hanger and use the Army version as spare bits inside.
Regards


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

sounds good to me, Rick.
will you post some pics when you have time.
cheers, neil


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Scale Lynx*

Hi nhp651,
Glued the two fuselage parts together and it sure is small. 9cms or 3.5 inches.
Unfortunatley its raining so I won't be able to paint it.
Regards


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

now, that's small, matey.
getting to the confines of my ability to paint with any acuracy...i like my models big....i can hide my mistakes then, lol


----------



## michael charters (Apr 4, 2010)

nhp651 said:


> _*REMEMBER THOSE WHO SERVED*_
> 
> 
> ??????...or were you just shouting at me?


_not shouting matey_ just thinking of old Jack salt and his crew


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Scale helicopter*

Hi,
An update of the building of the Navy Lynx. 

Undercarriage assembled, rear fin attached and (Navy) blue paint job. Two antennaes painted and attached.

It usually takes me a bit of time to build a model as I have too many prior commitments.
Regards


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Another Update*

More on the Lynx.

Rotors and torpedos added but not happy with the front wheels. So I adapted the spare roket tubes and I am waiting for the paint to dry.

If you think the helicopter is small wait till you see the transfers!
Regards


----------

